# Why are some sound banks/preset banks so expensive?



## Erick - BVA (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm curious.
Many synths come with built in presets. And the synths themselves cost anywhere from
$59-$250.
So I'm kind of wondering, how can one justify a cost for a bank from $30-$50?
That's often 1/3 or 1/4 the cost of the synthesizer itself (most are between $100-$200).

Maybe the bank creators themselves can shed some light?
I'm genuinely curious. Maybe I don't understand everything that goes on in the making of software synth presets.


----------



## ryanstrong (Feb 20, 2018)

They charge that way because they can. It’s not “just” a preset, it’s a unique sound that very few people will have/own.

Most often third party presets are going to be more tailored by the creator to the type of sound for a specific demographic which means that person is more likely going to be willing to pay.


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 20, 2018)

it takes from 30minutes to a little more than an hour to make one good preset. (x128-300 presets)
the ones in synths are moslty promo material.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 20, 2018)

ryanstrong said:


> They charge that way because they can. It’s not “just” a preset, it’s a unique sound that very few people will have/own.
> 
> Most often third party presets are going to be more tailored by the creator to the type of sound for a specific demographic which means that person is more likely going to be willing to pay.


Thanks!


----------



## karelpsota (Feb 20, 2018)

I design custom presets for composers.

People are willing to pay big money to sound like someone else.
Most of the time, I'm asked to remake sounds from famous tracks.
A lot of effort goes into a good preset, it demands a really good understanding of mixing too.

Synth dev make a money on the long term, since you need their synths to play presets.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 20, 2018)

I can only second what is said above and it is not only tweaking with the synth itself, but can also involve custom recordings if you work with synths that allow you to create wavetables or mangle with imported sounds. I use for those stuff custom recordings and the ones buying it are then not only provided with the presets but also with the all the extra content, allowing them also use that again in the productions.


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 20, 2018)

Maybe it's something I should get into. I like creating unique sounds.


karelpsota said:


> I design custom presets for composers.
> 
> People are willing to pay big money to sound like someone else.
> Most of the time, I'm asked to remake sounds from famous tracks.
> ...



Yes, I can see what you're saying. People would be willing to pay good money for those popular sounds!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 20, 2018)

Jaap said:


> I can only second what is said above and it is not only tweaking with the synth itself, but can also involve custom recordings if you work with synths that allow you to create wavetables or mangle with imported sounds. I use for those stuff custom recordings and the ones buying it are then not only provided with the presets but also with the all the extra content, allowing them also use that again in the productions.



Thanks for the insights Jaap!
Yes, I think the cost is even more justified when it required extra effort in sample creation. 

Overall, I'm sure there is a lot of time spent creating these presets, so I am not disparaging any developers or sound designers for the work or cost. I am actually thinking about getting into this myself. 

So far, with the limited preset creation that I've done, I've found that there is also something to be said about discernment, and being able to recognize an interesting sound when you get it. I like to experiment a lot, so I often don't come from an angle of "well, I want to get this sounds, so I should do this." I just fiddle around until I get something interesting. Maybe not the most efficient way?


----------



## Jaap (Feb 20, 2018)

If you see how complex, unique and great the Pulsesetter sounds are for example (from @gsilbers ) it involves indeed a great amount of time, but also can shed a light on things a synth can do you that you actually haven't though of. And I think the same goes with the other great sound designers like The Unfinished, Pluginguru, Luftrum and such, that they can add again new life and inspiration to the synths!


----------



## Erick - BVA (Feb 20, 2018)

Jaap said:


> If you see how complex, unique and great the Pulsesetter sounds are for example (from @gsilbers ) it involves indeed a great amount of time, but also can shed a light on things a synth can do you that you actually haven't though of. And I think the same goes with the other great sound designers like The Unfinished, Pluginguru, Luftrum and such, that they can add again new life and inspiration to the synths!


Good points!


----------



## Darren Durann (Feb 20, 2018)

I was a big soundbank guy (I own about one hundred for Sylenth, mostly unused), Zebra, etc. Then I studied up on sound design and said forget that noise. Most of the patches I fooled with in some significant way or another.

That's an example of buyer's remorse.


----------

